# First Year For The Junior Stingray??? 1963?



## bill b (Aug 13, 2016)

anybody have any info for the first year?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 13, 2016)

It's my understanding that the first Sting Rays were available mid 1963, but it was not called a Junior at that time. *Listed at the bottom in special models*.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Aug 14, 2016)

I have seen them as early as 1966.... Those Juniors had a seat similar to the front on a Mini Twinn.... BTW....Short frame Stingrays 63-65 were discontinued in early 65 which would make sense that the frame size would still be offered as a Junior...


----------

